# Another Newcomer



## Sutler (Jul 5, 2004)

Hello everyone! I wanted to introduce myself as I have just registered on this forum. I hope that we'll all be able to learn great things from one another about our feline friends.

My husband and I have two cats, aged 3 and 2, and I also volunteer at my local animal shelter for 10+ hours a week, so I'm sure I'll have lots of questions to ask you all.

Thanks and hello again to everyone!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

A warm welcome! Post pictures an stories!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Sutler - Welcome to the Catforum!
It is so nice of you to volunteer at the Animal Shelter. We are looking forward to hearing your stories about your little friends over there


----------



## SnowBell (Jul 3, 2004)

*Hello!*

Hello...I am a new one on this web also...nice to meet you all


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome to both Sutler and SnowBell!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! :lol:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum SnowBell and Sutler.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Hi, a huge Welcome to Sutler and Snowbell, you've found a Super forum! Glad to have you join us


----------



## kristinthecat (Jul 6, 2004)

*Another newbie...*

Hi- I just joined and looking forward to using this forum more. I have to wonderful kitties, Booger (a blue 6 year old male, sweet as pie) and Arlo (my brown 3 year old female tabby cat, spawn of the underworld) I will post pictures soon.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Kristin and welcome!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Howdie Kristin! Welcome to the Friendly Fun Feline Forum (now say that three times :wink: 
Enjoy and we'll look forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to all of you! Please jump right in and start answering posts. We want to get to know you.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------

